

Show HN: λ Bubble Pop, an educational toy built using λ Lessons - Uehreka
http://chrisuehlinger.com/LambdaBubblePop/

======
markbnj
I love the sound :). It's fun to "pop" the bubbles and it really does give an
intuitive sense of the process of evaluating a statement. Give it a
progressive framework of concepts to explore and embed it in a pleasing page
and you might have something neat. Good job.

~~~
Uehreka
Thanks! Once I do some work on the parser I'll probably try and write up some
basic Haskell lessons.

------
janpaul123
Love it, great job. Isn't open source great, building on top of each others'
work? :)

------
daveloyall
I think this could be easily adapted into a tool for teaching children basic
algebra.

~~~
ctdonath
See iOS app "DragonBox".

~~~
daveloyall
A couple of quick searches indicate that this is a well-regarded application.
Thank you for your recommendation.

A quick review of your comments here indicate that you're an OK person. I
enjoyed your review of the Highlander franchise, thanks.

I happen to be one of those liberty-or-death types when it comes to software
licenses. Doubly so for educational software!

I ... I can't trust a company to educate a child. Their goals are just too
much different than mine. [The pessimist in me says that] They'll never
provide a copy of their internal design documents so that future educators
could improve upon their craft.

A teacher would share his lesson plans, and a Free Software developer would
share her code.

I can't send a dime to an educational software company because (apologies to
various humans and their families in advance...) I want all such companies to
dry up and cease to be, in order that teachers and Free Software developers
would have a better chance to thrive.

------
_Adam
Any relation to: youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI ?

~~~
Uehreka
Actually, no. Nor is it related to the Gamecube game Super Bubble Pop.

Or Fizzy Pop.

Or Popcorn Time.

